# What color red for Lindberg's Little Red Wagon?



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Just bought the LRW kit, and wanted to know if anyone has built it. More specifically, what color red was it. '65 Dodge Red? If that's it, what modern color equivalent should I use when going all rattler on it. Thanks.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I had built that kit myself a few months ago. I didn't go for accuracy as I had never seen it before. I just found a shade of nail polish that I thought looked kinda close to the pic I had seen, then I used the nail polish to paint it. Here's a couple of pics of the color I decided on:


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Hey, that's good looking!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I did mine with Tamiya Bright Red spray over Tamiya Fine White spray primer


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thank you very much


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

The one I saw at Famosa a few years ago was a sort of ruby metal flake. 










It's hard with the limits of the film from the 1960's to get an accurate depiction of the color, when I did mine I painted it Italian Red and it looked fine. In 1967 the Dodge Truck red was called Toreador Red, that might have been it.


----------



## Berrymartin (Jan 24, 2013)

This little Red Wagon is awesome in color and also shape, Great Job, you Wagon is really amazing. I am really inspired from your work ...... thanks for sharing


----------

